# Does anyone have an AA 941 canner?



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Does anyone here have a All American 941 canner?

I need tp increase my capacity. I can currently only can 7 quarts at a time. (per canner) I can increase my canner capacity right now by doing pints in double stacks but that costs an extra lid plus I am going to run out of pint jars at some point while having several hundred extra quart jars.

But dang these things are pricey. I didn't pay that much for one of my current grocery getters. :teehee:

Just wondering how you like it? 

Are there any real cons to it?

What other canners do you have currently or what did you have that lead up to this one?

Thank in advance.


----------



## BlueFeather (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a 930 which does two layers of quarts and I really like it. My SIL has a 941 and complains constantly it takes two people to handle it....that's why I got the 930. She went out and bought a 921 too and I don't think she uses the big one unless they get overloaded with what they need to can. I also have a 915 and sometimes I have them both running at the same time. That's fun!
BlueFeather


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

BlueFeather said:


> I have a 930 which does two layers of quarts and I really like it. My SIL has a 941 and complains constantly it takes two people to handle it....that's why I got the 930. She went out and bought a 921 too and I don't think she uses the big one unless they get overloaded with what they need to can. I also have a 915 and sometimes I have them both running at the same time. That's fun!
> BlueFeather


It is fun isn't it.

I had 3 going at once the last few days.

Thanks.

Really now? The newbie's SIL is the only one with a 941?

Maybe I'll be the first here. :2thumb:


----------

